# Who Does Bodywork in Fort Walton



## T W (May 20, 2008)

I have some things that I really need to make some progress on. I'm not looking to get them done overnight, I just need to make a step forward. If you do, or can recommend someone that does quality bodywork it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

I would be happy to look at what you want to get done. My shop is Beal Paint and Body. 862-1314 Tight lines!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Green acers paint and body. Ask for Dennis or Johnny Davis, family owned been in the buisness 30+ years. 850-862-2413. Tell em Joe sent you. The have a contract with a couple car lots in fwb, they are good. They have custom painted two of my trucks.


----------

